# FREE football data and stats



## perfectpunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi there, just wanted to let you know about a new website offering FREE data (fixtures, results, odds, scores, predictions etc) for download into Excel.

This can help anyone wanting to backtest systems, or analyse results. There are over 65 leagues covered dating back to 1998.

Check out http://www.football-bet-data.com- as mentioned the data is completely FREE and accesible for all.  and I hope wil lcome in handy as hours of work has gone into it.

This message is intended to be helpful to all - and not spam. As I have mentioned the data is free for everyone.


----------

